# Hi Everyone, new to the forum



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## OpheliasWings (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi! Thanks for the warm welcome. I posted some pics of my babies in the critique section since I have a few questions about them. Hope to get some replies. Thanks again!

Take Care,
Sonseria


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey welcome, hope you enjoy it here! x


----------



## OpheliasWings (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Bolly, Thanks so much for the welcome. Looking forward to checking out all the discussions. Thanks again.


Take Care,
Sonseria


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! I think you'll really like it here, this is a great forum!


----------

